# Big Trout Fishing - Matagorda Summer Fun



## Capt.ChrisO (Jun 22, 2016)

It's been a great summer fishing in Matagorda! If 1 bay is off, we have the other bay to go catch fish, plus the river and sometimes the surf.

I am looking forward to what the fall will offer and am counting down the days to Big Trout Fishing in the late fall and winter. I'm changing my strategy this upcoming season and will drift with those who don't want to get out of the boat, but am certainly hoping I get plenty of guests who want to get out and wade for the trophy trout.

Plan ahead and book a Big Trout Fishing trip in Matagorda.

**Sept - Dec: Mention 2Cool for $50 OFF your booked trip**

Capt Chris Orms
832-766-2745
[email protected]
www.BigTroutFishing.com


----------



## Capt.ChrisO (Jun 22, 2016)

It's time to go FISHING!

Open Dates:
August: 27, 28, 29
September: 1, 2, 3, 5 Labor Day Weekend

2Cool Price: Wade and/or Drift
5 Hr Half Day: $350 for 2 / $450 for 3 / $500 for 4
8-9 Hr Full Day: $450 for 2 / $550 for 3 / $600 for 4

Capt Chris Orms
832-766-2745
[email protected]
www.BigTroutFishing.com


----------

